
Seeking Candidates for Tech Impact Fellowship - mmmaaatttttt
https://impact.rithmschool.com/
======
thwang
What with recent events, we need to realize the benefits of diversity.

Glad to see that there is a serious push to utilize tech more in social good
verticals. Will keep this in mind.

------
jaaneey
This is perfect! I have so many friends who would LOVE to switch gears into
tech (and use web development to save the world).

------
dicristomanuel
It's so good to see bootcamps investing in talents. I'll definitely share
this!

------
alinass
is there an age limit?

~~~
mmmaaatttttt
nope! all ages are welcome to apply.

